

Rilla Alexander: Without the Doing, Dreaming is Useless - archildress
http://99u.com/videos/7268/rilla-alexander-without-the-doing-dreaming-is-useless

======
brilliantday
yeah, and without the dreaming, doing will be in vain. No purpose at all.

